# الماجستير في الهندسه الصناعيه



## مهندس مغترب (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم يااخوان
انا مقبل على دراسة الماجستير في الهندسه الصناعيه
وارغب في التخصص في\ supply chain management
ومحتار في مجال اتعمق اكثر هل
forcasting or invetnory management or ERP or sceduling or OR
ارجو من الاخوة الذين لديهم خلفيه يخبروني عن افضل مجال في الهندسه الصناعيه اتعمق فيه
تحياتي


----------



## نور المهندس (9 أغسطس 2006)

لدي بعض التوجيهات عرفني بك وبعنوانك الكامل


----------



## مهندس مغترب (11 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا اخي نور*

شكرا جزيلا اخي نور المهندس
انا متواجد في اريزونا حاليا
تحياتي


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ويبدأ الحوار الصح
الأخ نور لا تبخل على المهندسين وليس الأخ السائل فقط
نحن فى حاجة الى علمك وخبراتك وتوجيهاتك فى هذا الموضوع ولك منى كل التقدير والاحترام خاصة لو فيه مادة علمية بسيطة ومبسطة وبلغتنا العربية لنشر العلم
كل عام ورمضان عليك وعلينا بخير


----------



## tendaha (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

مع الاحتفاظ بكامل حقوق المؤلف  



hammhamm44 قال:


> ويبدأ الحوار الصح
> الأخ نور لا تبخل على المهندسين وليس الأخ السائل فقط
> نحن فى حاجة الى علمك وخبراتك وتوجيهاتك فى هذا الموضوع ولك منى كل التقدير والاحترام خاصة لو فيه مادة علمية بسيطة ومبسطة وبلغتنا العربية لنشر العلم
> كل عام ورمضان عليك وعلينا بخير



جزاء الله الجميع خيراً 

وشكراً لردك الايجابي اخي نور المهندس مقدماً ...


----------



## ahmed_engineer (28 يناير 2007)

iam an indus. engineer : in my openion the field of project management or quality control / assurance are the best as the demand on these fields is large and increaseing day after day in the working market


----------



## eng_eslam (28 يناير 2007)

اؤيد المهندس احمد فى ان ادارة المشروعات من اهم الاتجاهات التى تتجة اليها الانظار الان وتعتبر من اهم مجالات المهندس الصناعى


----------



## abu_haneen (13 فبراير 2007)

اؤيد المهندس احمد فى ان ادارة المشروعات من اهم الاتجاهات التى تتجة اليها الانظار الان وتعتبر من اهم مجالات المهندس الصناعى


----------

